# 6 pointer



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 3, 2017)

This one I did kill this afternoon. 175 gr Tiger Shark. Trying some of them out this year. A few pigs have already been bitten by them. He made it about 80 yards.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 4, 2017)

Good job, great shot placement.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 4, 2017)

Good shooting


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 4, 2017)

Good job Mikey! Fine shot. Man, y'all are puttin a lot of pressure on me.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 4, 2017)

Great shot!  Gotta love them Shark holes.  If your deer season goes like your summer pig hunting you'll have that county killed out.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like a close shot...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 4, 2017)

Probably under 10 yards. I wouldn't want him any closer.


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice deer, great shot and pics!!!  Congrats and thanks for the look.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 4, 2017)

kinda knew it wouldn't be long, good job.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 5, 2017)

Good shooting as always Mike!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 6, 2017)

You da man Mikey!  Seems the retirement gig is working out pretty good for you...


----------



## Adamc (Oct 6, 2017)

Good shot! Congratulations!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 6, 2017)

That looks like a heart shot to me.  Good shooting!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice Mike, looks like that Titan is working well for you, is it hard to keep quiet?  What are you shooting off of, elevated rest, or the shelf?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm shooting off the shelf. I have put felt on parts that press together to the limbs and that has it quiet it down a lot.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice Shot!  Congrats!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2017)

Fine shot Mikey.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job. Look forward to sharing a campfire this year at Horse Creek!RC


----------



## GrayG (Oct 12, 2017)

Congratulaions. That shark bit him good!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Well done Mike


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats. That's going to be some fine eating.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 15, 2017)

Gooooood stuff!


----------

